# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm so sorry, fans, that I must put this quiz on the shelf  for awhile... we have health issues in the home front that's taking up  my time to the point that I can no longer invest in this quiz.... I will  continue to keep the other quizzes for the foreseeable future....
LT


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2018)

I hope all turns out well for you. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2018)

So sorry LT, my thoughts are with you.  Thank you for the fun you have added to my days.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear that, LT. Take care.


----------

